# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Snel afvallen met resocard

## Liesbeth17

Eindelijk na heel lang en alles geprobeerd te hebben heb ik iets gevonden ik liep er eigenlijk per ongeluk tegen aan. De resocard, daar had ik nog nooit van gehoord, maar ok voor 1 euro per dag heb ik het gebruikt een kaartje om je nek of pols en je merkt inderdaad dat je nog maar weinig trek hebt in suiker dus in zoet, eerst geloofde ik er neits van maar na een maand toch even op schaal goh -5 kg zonder dat ik er erg mee bezig was. Dus al mijn vriendinnen dragen dat plaatje nu en als jullie het willen proberen kijk dan naar www.resocard.com bij Diet ik heb ook de Detox omgedaan om te ontgiften en ja het werkt echt, lees de website en probeer het anders een maand. Laat het mij weten hoe je het hebt ervaren.
Sterkte

----------


## Liesbeth17

Sorry het heet www.resostar.com

----------


## Agnes574

hoi Liesbeth,

Amai...als da zo goed werkt ga ik zeker 's die site bezoeken!!
Zijn er hier nog mensen die hier ervaring meehebben? ist zoiets als die 'biohealthchip'?
Als ik nog vragen heb voor je;kun je ze hier vinden,dus hou in de gaten als je wilt ok???

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Heb gekeken op je site...ben je verdeler of eigenaar van het produkt?  :Confused:  
Je naam staat namelijk onderaan de site!  :Wink:  

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Liesbeth17

> Heb gekeken op je site...ben je verdeler of eigenaar van het produkt?  
> Je naam staat namelijk onderaan de site!  
> 
> grtjs Agnes


Geen eigenaar ik ben degene die het naar buiten brengt

----------


## WannabeeMomma

Site doet het niet  :Big Grin:  was wel erg nieuwschierig ernaar hihi jammer hoor

----------


## meiss

ja inderdaad de site doet het niet.

maar hoe duur is die resocard dan precies?

----------


## mirza

> Eindelijk na heel lang en alles geprobeerd te hebben heb ik iets gevonden ik liep er eigenlijk per ongeluk tegen aan. De resocard, daar had ik nog nooit van gehoord, maar ok voor 1 euro per dag heb ik het gebruikt een kaartje om je nek of pols en je merkt inderdaad dat je nog maar weinig trek hebt in suiker dus in zoet, eerst geloofde ik er neits van maar na een maand toch even op schaal goh -5 kg zonder dat ik er erg mee bezig was. Dus al mijn vriendinnen dragen dat plaatje nu en als jullie het willen proberen kijk dan naar www.resocard.com bij Diet ik heb ook de Detox omgedaan om te ontgiften en ja het werkt echt, lees de website en probeer het anders een maand. Laat het mij weten hoe je het hebt ervaren.
> Sterkte


Hallo,
Het net gelezen van je middel om te vermageren en vind het super.
Waar kan je het kopen ? welke winkel of apotheek.
Had willen kijken op hun site resostar maar is onders constructie..
Als ik van jou wat nieuws krijfg ben ik heel blij.
Dank je ,
Mirza

----------


## mirza

Hallo, 
Kan er mij iemand vertellen <waar ik de resostar kan kopen.
De site doet het niet!!

Mirza

----------


## mirza

hallo,
Kan er iemand mij vertellen waar ik die resostar kan kopen ,misschien ook in Belgie??
De site doet het niet.
Moet dringend 5kg afvallen,weet iemand raad??

groetjes
Mirza

----------


## Agnes574

Zou die resocard nog wel bestaan????
En ik heb toch écht mijn twijfels hoor...of je van 'met-een-kaartje-rond-je-nek-rondlopen' écht gaat afvallen...zit volgens mij gewoon int koppie dan...

Maar...ieder zijn ding hé... :Wink:

----------


## jvdmaat

Hallo,
Zou graag horen waar deze resocard te koop is.
Bvd
Janny

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij istie NIET meer te koop alst niet meer op het net staat...

----------


## jvdmaat

De resocard is on line te bestellen bij Gezond voor jou

----------


## Bart25

Hallo,

Ik heb ook hele goede resultaten met de resocard. Mijn eerste resocard heb ik gekocht in frankrijk in een reform winkel.

In Belgie of Nederland heb ik ze niet gevonden in de reform winkels.
Ik bestel ze nu altijd via www.resocardpromo.com

Groeten

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geloof er eerlijk gezegd ook niet in in die Resocard..volgens mij kan dat alleen psychisch iets teweeg brengen...maar ja wie ben ik hé?! Ik ben blij voor de mensen die er baat bij hebben!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Bart25

Ik kan jullie enkel mijn ervaring vertellen. Bij mij werkt het super! 
Onlangs heeft een vriend er ook 1 geprobeerd en die had ook goede resultaten. 
Dit was wel geen dieet resocard en misschien hoort dat hier niet thuis. Hoe het werkt weet ik ook niet heb de site www.resocard.com eens bekeken en daar staat eigenlijk ook niet zoveel informatie. 

Na wat zoeken kwam ik uit bij www.resocard.info en daar staat hoe het werkt.
Enfin om een lang verhaal kort te houden bij mij werkt het prima en daar ben ik héél blij om.  :Smile: 

En nee ik ben geen werknemer van dat bedrijf  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RBI3A

Wil toch ff reageren ivm die resocard. Eigenlijk is het heel simpel. Volgens mij is resocard een placebo. Als mijn dochtertje klaagt dat ze hoofdpijn heeft dan geef ik haar gewoon een snoepje en zeg ik haar dat dat pilletje de hoofdpijn zal doen verdwijnen. En raad es.... het helpt! Velen onderschatten de kracht van de geest... Conclusie: resocard helpt omdat je wil dat het helpt.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij RBI3A!!!
Hoe kan een plastiek plaatje aan een koordje rond je nek enig nuttig effect hebben????
It's all in the mind (tussen de oren)....
Het helpt idd als je wilt dat het helpt!

Ag

----------


## Bart25

Ik wil dit hier allemaal niet verdedigen maar toch heb ik een vraag? Ik heb voor mijn hond die veel immuun problemen heeft een resocard gekocht die werkt op het immuun systeem. op geen tijd was er veel vooruitgang (volgens de dierenarts). Ikzelf zag dat hij veel minder last had van de verschillende aandoeningen die hij heeft. 
Volgens mijn bescheiden mening kan hier geen placebo effect meespelen?
Onze dierenarts zei me ook héél goed de principes van de resocard te begrijpen en dat dit wel eens de toekomst zou kunnen zijn.

enfin ik ken er te weinig van om het allemaal goed uit te leggen en misschien is het zo dat ook bij dieren een placebo effect is. Maar ik blijf er bij dat mijn inziens dit een product is dat goed werkt.

----------


## Agnes574

Bart,

Merci voor het plaatsen van je reactie...goh,dat geeft me toch een iets ander beeld over die card!
Ik ken er dus veel te weinig van/over......hopelijk is het de toekomst zoals je dierenarts zei!
Hopelijk blijft je hond in stijgende lijn vooruitgaan!!

----------

